# ωαит уσυ ριтυяєѕ є∂ιтє∂ тнєи ℓιк нєяє



## bella1210 (Aug 6, 2011)

i had this on BYC so i put this on here to

want your pictures edited

if you would like to be my helper fill out this form and pm me it. 

BYC username:
what program/website you use to edit pictures:
a color you would like your name to be:
on a scale from 1 to 10 1 being the lowest and 10 being the highest would you say you are at with editing:
specialty:
a picture that you edited:

list of the people who will edit your pictures

BYC username:bella1210
what program/website you use to edit pictures:gimp 2/photo shop/picnick
on a scale from 1 to 10 1 being the lowest and 10 being the highest would you say you are at with editing:5 but i am just starting
specialty:writing
a picture that you edited:







if you would like a picture edited fill out this form and post it here
name of the animal in this picture:
a little bit about the animal in the picture(this is so when we go to edit it we know a little so we can edit it good):
other stuff(like stuff you you want out of the picture or stuff you want your picture to include):
who you would like to edit your picture it is from the people on the list above:


----------

